# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή για York και κόκκινα καναρίνια

## jk21

Η αυγοτροφη στηριζεται στην σημαντικοτατη περιεκτικοτητα της σε β καροτινη ( beta carotene ) λογω της παρουσιας ως υλικο βασης της *γλυκοπατατας* 
(sweet potatoe ) , που αποτελει την κορυφαια πηγη της ,αναμεσα σε ολα τα τροφιμα 

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/ar...a-carotene.php




Η αυγοτροφη ειναι σε μορφη τριμμενου κεικ ,ψημενη στο φουρνο ,αλλα η γλυκοπατατα πριν αναμιχθει με τα αλλα υλικα και αφου εχει βρασθει ,καθαριστει και πολτοποιηθει σε μορφη πουρε  




 ,μπορει να αποτελεσει προσθετο οποιασδηποτε ετοιμης αυγοτροφης ξηρου τυπου ,προστιθεμενη σε ποσοτητα τετοια ,που οταν τριφτει μαζι της σε πολυκοφτη ,θα δωσει ενα αφρατο αποτελεσμα 



Στον βρασμενο πουρε της γλυκοπατατας ,μπορει να προστεθει και η τυχον χρωστικη που θελει να προσθεσει καποιος εκτροφεας .Η ποσοτητα της χρωστικης θα αντιστοιχει στο συνολικο βαρος της αυγοτροφης και οχι μονο του πουρε .Στα York η προσθηκη κανθαξανθινης πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστη , ενω στα κοκκινα καναρινια μπορει να επιτευχθουν καλα αποτελεσματα ακομα και με την μιση δοσολογια που προτεινεται στα σκευασματα ,κατι που εχει ως αποτελεσμα την καλυτερη απορροφηση των χρωστικων ,αφου το οργανο που ειναι υπευθυνο για την απορροφηση της , καταπονειται πολυ λιγοτερο και λειτουργει πολυ πιο καλα .Στο τελικο αποτελεσμα μπορει να προστεθουν και πεταλα αποξηραμενης καλεντουλας ,που θα δωσουν επιπλεον ζεαξανθινη και λουτεινη στο τελικο αποτελεσμα , που θα φωτισουν το κεραμιδι μουντο μιας σκετης παροχης κανθαξανθινης .Ομως απο μονη της η αυγοτροφη χαρη στην τεραστια ποσοτητα β καροτινης που παρεχει  ,μπορει να δωσει καλα αποτελεσματα σε york αλλα και σε κοκκινα αν σε αυτα συνοδευεται και απο χρηση σουμακ εντος της ή και παπρικας ,οπως και φυσικων πηγων λουτεινης 


εδω βλεπουμε τον απλωμενο χυλο πριν το ψησιμο (χωρις προσθηκες χρωστικων  ) ,ο οποιος αποτελειται απο τον πουρε δυο γλυκοπατατων ,την προσθηκη 10 αυγων (ωμων εννοειται ) , 100 γρ καλαμποκαλευρου και ενος κουταλιου σοδας (σκονη ) ή baking powder 



To ψημενο στους 180 βαθμους  κεικ ,σχεδον ενα μισαωρο μετα , βγαινει απο το φουρνο ,κρυωνει και στη συνεχεια τριβεται στο μουλτι με την παραλληλη προσθηκη  αλλων 200 γρ καλαμποκαλευρου  ( προσθετουμε καθε φορα στο μουλτι  γυρω στα 60 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο και σιγα σιγα κομματια απο το κεικ ωστε τριβοντας ,να δημιουργηθει ενα ουτε στεγνο , ουτε λασπωμενο αποτελεσμα αλλα αφρατο 





Στο χυλο που ψηνουμε μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε μικρη ποσοτητα πελτε ντοματας ( για ενισχυση του χρωματος με λυκοπενιο ) και πολτοποιημενη κοκκινη πιπερια (αφου στραγγισουμε τα φλουδια της ) 

Η αυγοτροφη που βλεπουμε σε ξηρη σχετικα μορφη πιο πανω ,μπορει να αφρατευεται με μικρη ποσοτητα νερου ,οταν ειναι να δοθει στα πουλια ή μελονερου για πιο γλυκο αποτελεσμα ή να ανακατεψουμε με το κουταλι λιγο ελαιολαδο και να την κανουμε σε πατε μορφη 



Περισσοτερα για την αξια της γλυκοπατατας  , ειδικα σε βιταμινη Α ,μπορειτε να δειτε και εδω

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=64

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/81/5/1080.full

Δοκιμαστε να δωσετε και πουρε γλυκοπατατας αυτουσιο !

----------


## jk21

και για τους κατοχους παπαγαλων (και οχι μονο .... ) μια πολυ ομορφη ιδεα


http://birds.about.com/video/Sweet-P...-for-Birds.htm

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καιρος ηταν να μπει και η γλυκοπατατα στην διατροφη των πουλιων της Ελλαδας.

 μια πολυ ωραια ιδεα και για καρδερινες σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη (και οχι μονο).

συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια φιλαρακι!!! ::

----------


## jk21

Παλια ηταν η ιδεα Κωστα 

*Αρακάς και καλαμπόκι ποστ 45*αλλα για να τις βαζω σε πραξη πρεπει να εχω ενα λογο ....  Οσες αυγοτροφες και αν φτιαξω ,ο ελληνας εκτροφεας (οχι ο χομπιστας ) θα παει να παρει τα bakery products και τα fats and oils ....  των ετοιμων (ας πουμε ) αυγοτροφων 

H συγκεκριμενη φτιαχτηκε γιατι δεν μας εφταναν τα κοκκινα που φορτωνουμε με πολλαπλασιες ποσοτητες κανθαξανθινης απο οσο λενε τα σκευασματα (ειπε κανενας τιποτα; α ειπα ... )  αντι να βαφουμε τα πορτοκαλι york με καροτινη ,με ζεαξανθινη ,

με κουρκουμινη  Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric ) Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο των καναρινιών Yorkshire και Norwich  (αλλη ιστορια και αυτη που ελαχιστοι ασχοληθηκαν ) 


βλεπω τους οργανωμενους να ριχνουν και στα york κανθαξανθινη   ....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τους κολλησαν την πλακιά οι αγγλοι εκτροφεις, που βαφουν ακομα και τα ασπρα υβριδια κοκκινα :Thumbdown:  
οτι παει σε εκθεση πρεπει να βαφτει, ειτε ειναι υβριδιο φλωρου ειτε ειναι κιτρινο νοριτσ....κυπελα να σηκωσουνε και να παρουνε ροζετες....και μετα να τα ξεφορτωθουνε στους ασχετους που θα πανε στην εκθεση.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα το μονο που θα πω και ας μην το συνεχισουμε σε αυτη την κατευθηνση ,αλλα σε σχολια ως προς την ουσια της συγκεκριμενης αυγοτροφης (εγω αν ειμασταν τετ α τετ θα ηθελα αυτη την κουβεντα πολυ περισσοτερο απο σενα και το ξερεις ... )  ειναι οτι λεμε να παμε την εκτροφη στην ελλαδα μπροστα ,να φτασουμε και να προσπερασουμε τους ξενους , να αυξησουμε τα βραβεια μας στα πανευρωπαικα ,αλλα θελουμε να το κανουμε απλα μιμουμενοι τους τροπους ,που αυτοι ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα να κανουν ετσι κι αλλιως .Ετσι οι επιτυχιες θα ειναι παντα σποραδικες .Την καινοτομια θα την προσπερασουμε με το ευκολο σλογκαν ,συνταγη που κερδιζει δεν αλλαζει ,τον καινοτομο που δεν θελει τιποτα να κερδισει αλλα να δωσει ,θα τον πουμε ασε μας με τις θεωριες ,εδω υπαρχουν 10ετιες πραξης ... 

Στοιχημα οτι θα σου πω στο μελλον (γιατι θα το μαθω .... ) οτι σε αυτη την καινοτομια η μονη χρηση που θα γινει μεμονωμενα απο καποιους ,ειναι να αφρατεψουν μια ξερη αυγοτροφη που δινουν με λιγο πουρε γλυκοπατατας; αλλα και αυτο κατι θα ναι ...

----------


## jk21

με προσθηκη ενος βρασμενου αυγου στο μουλτι ,σε 4 κουταλιες γεματες της σουπας απο την πιο πανω αυγοτροφη 

Υφη ; χωρις σχολια

----------


## eyes lf

> η χρηση που θα γινει μεμονωμενα απο καποιους ,ειναι να αφρατεψουν μια ξερη αυγοτροφη που δινουν με λιγο πουρε γλυκοπατατας; αλλα και αυτο κατι θα ναι ...



καλημερα σας 
Δημητρη μιπος μπορω *να αφρατεψω πουρε γλυκοπατατας* *αντι κουσκους* στη σπλη αυγοτροφη που ειδη τρωνε ?
η απλη αυγοτροφη μου ειναι απο (  φριγανια σιτου, σιμιγδαλι (50 καλαμποκι/50 σιτου), νιφαδες βρωμης και 
2 με 3 αυγα βρασμενα ....
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα μπορεις ,αλλα με σχετικα λιγη ποσοτητα ,γιατι η αυγοτροφη που λες ,δεν ειναι ξερου τυπου εντελως 


εχεις μια ποσοτητα  αυγοτροφης στο μουλτι και προσθετεις λιγο λιγο πουρε  ,μεχρι να αφρατεψει αρκετα αλλα να μην λασπωσει .Μπορεις να το κανεις πιο ευκολα αν η συνταγη αυγοτροφης εχει παραπανω φρυγανια ,αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση πεφτει καπως η συνολικη πρωτεινη .Με δεδομενο ομως οτι την περιοδο αυτη η αναγκη για πρωτεινη ειναι μικροτερη απο περιοδο αναπτυξης νεοσσων εντος αναπαραγωγης ,μπορεις να το κανεις

----------


## eyes lf

Καλημερα σας   
μιπος μπορουμε να δοσουμε στα καναρινια μας την *γλυκοπατατα ομη* σε φετες οπως τους προσφερουμε τα φρουτα *?*
ή και *ψιμενει στο φουρνο μικροκιματων ?* (λεω τωρα .. με αυτο το τροπο δεν θα εχουμε αρκετα υγρα και να λασποσει η απλη αυγοτροφη )

----------


## jk21

γιατι να μην μπορεις; αρκει να δειξουν ενδιαφερον 

και σε μορφη πουρε ισως μπορουσε να δοθει σε μικρη ποσοτητα

----------


## Harris 78

Δημητρη θελω να κανω αυτην την αυγοτροφη ή την αλλη με του σουμακι και την αλπουμινη αλλα εχω τα εξης θεματα. Στην δευτερη αναφερεις οτι θα βαλουμε τις χρωστικες (ακομη και σε μιση ποσοτητα ειπες) στο νερο αλλα εγω δεν το κανω. Προτιμω στην αυγοτροφη και να ειναι σε υγρη μορφη για να διαλυω τις χρωστικες σε κους κους με νερο. Πως θα το κανω με την ξηρη του σουμακ και αλπουμινη? Και το αλλο ειναι αυτο με την γλυκοπατατα. Εχω ακουσει οτι η χρωστικες χανουν την δυναμη τους οταν μπουν σε καυτο νερο. Ισχυει?  Εδω που ψηνεται στους 180 βαθμους δεν τιθεται θεμα να αδυνατισουν?

----------


## jk21

> Στον βρασμενο πουρε της γλυκοπατατας ,μπορει να προστεθει και η τυχον χρωστικη που θελει να προσθεσει καποιος εκτροφεας .Η ποσοτητα της χρωστικης θα αντιστοιχει στο συνολικο βαρος της αυγοτροφης και οχι μονο του πουρε .Στα York η προσθηκη κανθαξανθινης πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστη , ενω στα κοκκινα καναρινια μπορει να επιτευχθουν καλα αποτελεσματα ακομα και με την μιση δοσολογια που προτεινεται στα σκευασματα ,κατι που εχει ως αποτελεσμα την καλυτερη απορροφηση των χρωστικων ,αφου το οργανο που ειναι υπευθυνο για την απορροφηση της , καταπονειται πολυ λιγοτερο και λειτουργει πολυ πιο καλα


στη συγκεκριμενη τουλαχιστον αυγοτροφη , προτεινω ξεκαθαρα τη χρωστικη μεσα στην αυγοτροφη και οχι στο νερο .Νομιζω και σε κεινη που λες ,αλλα αν θες δωσε μου λινκ ποια εννοεις ακριβως να σου εξηγησω και για εκεινη 

Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται το κουσκους αν δεν την ψησεις τοσο πολυ και την βγαλεις νωριτερα γυρω στα 15 με 20 λεπτα ,εχοντας μια πιο ζωντανη σε χρωματα τροφη και με αρκετη υγρασια  ,αν τελικα την θες οπως στη φωτο ,τοτε μπορεις να την ανακατεψεις με κουσκους ,οπου διαλυεις ως συνηθως οτι θες ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι σε καθε αυγοτροφη με ποσοστο πρωτεινης πανω απο 14 %  που προσθετεις ειτε κουσκους ειτε ρασκ ,η προσθηκη τους εχει αποτελεσμα μερικη μειωση της πρωτεινης ,αναλογα τις αναλογιες στο τελικο μιγμα

----------


## Harris 78

Δημητρη το κους κους το λεω για αυτην.http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...tor-canaries-). Για αυτην με την γλυκοπατατα ρωτω αν δεν επηρεαζεται η χρωστικη απο την θερμοκρασια

----------


## jk21

και σε κεινη μπορεις να διαλυσεις τη χρωστικη στο μουλτι με τα βρασμενα ασπραδια πριν τα προσθεσεις .Τοση χρωστικη οσο το συνολο του βαρους της αυγοτροφης 

οσο για τη θερμοκρασια ... οι ετοιμες κοκκινες αυτοτροφες δεν ψηνονται ; 

εχω παντως να σου κανω και αλλη μια προταση 

που στηριζεται στην ιδεα αυτης της αυγοτροφης πιο κατω , με οτι υλικα θες που να ταιριαζουν στα πουλια που θα μου πεις οτι εκτροφεις  (και γλυκοπατατα αν θες μεσα και σουμακ ) και υφη ειτε την κρεμωση οπως θα την δεις να βγαινει ,ειτε την γνωστη αφρατεμενη που εχει μια ξερη αυγοτροφη αν της προσθεσεις νερο ή κουσκους  ... Απλα θα προσθεσεις μετα φρυγανια παμφθηνη 1μισυ το κιλο απο γνωστο μαρκετ σε ισοποση αναλογια με την κρεμωδη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς


*

----------


## Harris 78

Καλημερα. Αυτην την εχω κανει χτες μετα απο παροτρηνση σου μετον εξης τροπο. Εβαλα 4 κουταλιες της σουπας κινοα στο γαλα πριν να ζεσταθει μαζι με σχεδον μια κ.σ απο σπορους τσια καμελινας και λιναριου και 1 κ.σ μαγεια μπυρας.  Οταν την εψησα και κρυωσε εβαλα 1 κ.σ γυρη και μιση κ.γ σπιρουλινα δυαλιμενη σε λιγο χλιαρο γαλα και ανακατωσα. Η υφη ηταν κατι σαν κρεμωδες ζυμαρι. Μετα προσθεσα λιγη φρυγανια αλλα μου λασπωσε. Θα την πρωτιμουσα στην αρχικη της μορφη παρολο που δεν μου αρεσουν τετοιου ειδους τροφες. Εβαλα λιγη σε 3-4 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ εκ των οποιων τα 2 εχουν νεοσσους και μπορω να πω οτι την τιμησαν. Να πω οτι εκτος απο γκλοστερ εκτρεφω και κοκκινα και κοκκινα μοσαικα. Θα ηθελα μια παραλλαγη αυτης της αυγοτροφης για αυτα ειδικα για τα μοσαικα που ειναι τα μονα που βαζω ετοιμη του εμποριου. Οσο για τα κοκκινα φοβαμαι να ρισκαρω τουλαχιστω για φετος γιατι θα κατεβω εκθεση και δεν θελω να αλλαξω κατι μεσουσης της χρονιας αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια δοκιμη σε 2-3 ζευγαρια να δω την διαφορα. Η ξηρη με το σουμακι μου αρεσε σαν ιδεα αλλα αν την υγρανω με ασπραδια αυγου για να βαλω χρωστικες ειπες θα πεσει το ποσοστο πρωτεινης. Θελω εναν συνδιασμο υλικων αυτων των 2 που να δινει τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα κατα την γνωμη σου. Δηλ θελω και το σουμακι και την παπρικα τον πελτε και την γλυκοπατατα. Δεν μπορω να αφρατεψω την ξηρη που εχει αποξηραμενω ασπραδι με την γλυκοπατατα και να βαλω εκει τις χρωστικες? Ποια ειναι η καλυτερη δυνατη λυση? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Harris 78

Να και η φωτο πριν να μπει η γυρη με τη σπιρουλινα

----------


## Harris 78

Συγνωμη δεν ηταν chia ο σπορος που εβαλα αλλα παπαρουνοσπορος

----------


## jk21

μαλλον προσθεσες γυρη και σπιρουλινα , αφου την κατεβασες απο το ματι  και δεν απορροφηθηκε  η επιπλεον υγρασια ...


στη διαρκεια της ημερας  , στην  αντιστοιχη αυγοτροφη ,θα εχεις την εκδοχη που θες και για τα μοσαικ σου και τα κοκκινα (ιδια αυγοτροφη θες και για τα δυο  οταν βαφεις  ,ουδετερη για τα μοσαικ ,οταν δεν βαφεις 


η προσθηκη ασπραδιων δεν ριχνει την πρωτεινη ... η προσθηκη κουσκους ή φρυγανιας την ριχνει 


αν εχεις αποδοχη απο τα πουλια (που θα εχεις αλλα δεν μπορω ποτε να αποκλεισω τον παραγοντα χαρακτηρα πουλιου ) μην φοβασαι τιποτα και για οποιονδηποτε διαγωνισμο ακομα και να ηταν παγκοσμιος ως προς το σωστο βαψιμο .Οταν ειμαι σιγουρος για κατι ,δεν φοβαμαι να το υποστηριξω ! Εγω ξερω τι ειναι η καροφυλλη και τι περιεχει .... *Tα μυστικά του βαψίματος των καναρινιών κόκκινου παράγοντα*οι εκτροφεις που δινουν φανατικα αλλα φανατικα υποστηριζουν οτι φοβουνται την λουτεινη για το κιτρινο της (αυτη που βγαινει απο το καλαμποκι .... ) ξερουν ; 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι; ποστ 54 (διαβασε το ολο )*Να τολμησεις !!!!

----------


## Harris 78

Ναι εβαλα την γυρη και σπιρουλινα μετα που κρυωσε για να μην αλοιωθουν απο την θερμοκρασια. 
Δεν εχω προβλημα να το τολμησω δημητρη αλλα δεν θα το κανω σε ολα απο φετος γιατι πρεπει να δω και ποια διαφορα θα εχουν μεταξυ τους.
Αρα για τα μοσαικα να κανω την ιδια αλλα να αφαιρεσω τους κροκους την γυρη και την σπιρουλινα τωρα που βαφεται το ασπρο και να προσθεσω κι αλλα ασπραδια? Ποσα? Απο τους σπορους που εβαλα ειναι οκ? Για τα κοκκινα αντι συμιγδαλι να βαλω πολεντα καλαμποκιου ή καλαμποκαλευρο και να σμιξω την χρωστικη στο γαλα ή να κανω την ξηρη με το σουμακι και το αποξυραμενω ασπραδι και να την αφρατευω με επιπλεον ασπραδια βραστα ή γλυκοπατατα στα οποια θα βαλω και τις οποιες χρωστικες? Ή μηπως να κανω αυτη με την γλυκοπατατα και να βαλω και σουμακι με πολτο και παπρικα?

----------


## jk21

Χαρη μεχρι το βραδυ ή και αρκετα νωριτερα , θα εχεις πληρη απαντηση σε ξεχωρο νεο θεμα κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης για πουλια που εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ,ειτε οταν βαφονται ειτε οταν απαιτουν ουδετερη .Μα αυτο θελω και γω .... *συγκριση* ! οχι αποκλειστικη χρηση της προτασης μου ...

----------


## Harris 78

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη. Θα περιμενω. Παντως αυτη που εκανα δεν εχει αποδοχη απο ολα οσα εβαλα. Ειδικα οι 2 που εχουν νεοσσους τιποτα και ξανα εβαλα την προηγουμενη. Ιδομεν

----------


## jk21

θα υπαρχει προταση για να μετατρεπεται σε μορφη αφρατεμενη .Αν και πιστευω οτι αν την δοκιμασουν σιγα σιγα θα εχεις κανονικη αποδοχη .Αν εννοεις την κρεμωδη , παρε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή φρυγανια τριμμενη και ανεμιξε στο μουλτι 1 προς 1 και θα παρει καλη υφη σιγουρα αποδεκτη

----------


## Harris 78

> θα υπαρχει προταση για να μετατρεπεται σε μορφη αφρατεμενη .Αν και πιστευω οτι αν την δοκιμασουν σιγα σιγα θα εχεις κανονικη αποδοχη .Αν εννοεις την κρεμωδη , παρε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή φρυγανια τριμμενη και ανεμιξε στο μουλτι 1 προς 1 και θα παρει καλη υφη σιγουρα αποδεκτη


Οκ. Θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## Harris 78

Απλα να σου πω οτι χτες πηγα και αγορασα καποια υλικα για να εχω τα οποια περιλαμβανουν:
Καλαμποκαλευρο, σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου, αλευρι σιταριου, σιμιγδαλι χοντρο το οποιο και εκανα την χθεσινη, αλευρι βρωμης, νυφαδες βρωμης. Εχω και σουμακι και θα εχω και λεκιθινη και ενα μειγμα βοτανων και μπαχαρικων που περιλαμβανει ενα σκασμο εκ των οποιων αγκαθι μαριας ταραξακο εχεινακεα καλεντουλα φυλλα αγκιναρας και πολλα πολλα αλλα. Οτι ταιριαζει ριχτα μεσα.

----------


## Harris 78

Εχω και φυτρα συταριου το οποιο αγορασα πριν λιγο καιρο και δεν ξερω τι να το κανω.
Σε ζαλισα

----------


## jk21

οτι σου υποσχεθηκα 

*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ή ουδέτερη*

----------

